# What do you think of this? (Pampered Chef kids knife)



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

http://www.pamperedchef.biz/desireeb...61&itemId=2904

Safe?

Practical?

My DS (24 mos) loves to help out in the kitchen, and we used to be able to let him help cut stuff (him holding the knife w/ our hand over his) but now he's intent on doing it all himself (imagine that right?)....but I'm not too confident in just handing the knife over to him. Do you think something like this might be safe for him to use himself? (with supervision of course)

x-post in toddlers....not sure which is a better place


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

IDK... I'm a little hesitant because of his age. He's the age of my DS and I know mine would probably not be able to handle it. However at that age my DD would have been okay with supervision.

What types of foods are you letting him cut? Would something like this work?

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/prod...1&SKU=11631428


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

i have several of them( used to sell PC) we haven't hardly ever used them, by the time my kids can cut things with a knife they are old enough for a reg kitchen knife. they don't really cut well more like tearing through a sandwich


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

I used to let my daughter use a very blunt butter or plastic picnic knife to cut things when she was little -- maybe not THAT little, but three or so. I just gave her really soft stuff to cut, like peeled banana or watermelon, and someone had to supervise.

Even a very careful toddler is so poorly coordinated and has such little grasp on cause and effect ... I wouldn't give them anything sharper than a blunt spreading knife.


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

Something like this crinkle cutter might work better, since the child can put their weight in the right place easier while cutting. Montessori schools use something similar.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 16, 2005)

How about just using a butter knife, and let him slice or chop soft things like pears, strawberries, cooked vegetables, hard boiled eggs?


----------



## Three~Little~Birds (Jan 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odenata* 
Something like this crinkle cutter might work better, since the child can put their weight in the right place easier while cutting. Montessori schools use something similar.

This is exactly what my kids use. It works really well. They can cut carrots, apples, cucumbers, etc. When they were little, I would insist that they put both hands on the top part so as to not accidently cut themselves. For 6$ it may be worth a try - at the very least, he'll grow into it.


----------



## devon (Jun 29, 2005)

We have a crinkle cutter (not like that one though - we got it at a Montessori website and it has a handle that is like a knife) and our kiddos have used it from around 2-2.5 to cut soft things like bananas, eggs, etc. I feel very safe with them doing that. They both go to Montessori and do things like that at school so understand it. I also have used a little butter knife successfully and it makes them very excited to cook with you!

I wouldn't probably get that knife as it is serrated and would cut. I'd stick with a butter knife. We give them other things like peppers, cukes, etc, to cut and sometimes they couldn't 'cut' through it but they would still enjoy trying (and tasting)


----------



## devon (Jun 29, 2005)

Here are some thing we have (cheaper than the PC too!)

http://montessori-n-such.com/detail.aspx?ID=999

and "F" from this:
http://montessori-n-such.com/detail.aspx?ID=890


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I've just let my kids use butter knives to cut 'not very hard things" when they were too young for sharp knives.


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

Actually, the PC kids knife is NOT sharp. It is the exact same thing as a safety pumpkin jack-o-lantern carving knife. I own two of them and plan to let my kids use them. IMO, it is no sharper than a butter knife.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

thanks everyone for input.....sounds like maybe not worth the money at the very least? We have a veggie cutter that is similar to the crinkle cutter above, but it's very sharp, more than the regular knives, so I don't know if I'm ready for him to use that yet....right now he's often as happy stirring as anything, I just try to let him help with as much stuff as possible - only way he'll learn right? (he's not allowed near the stove, or to do anything w/ raw meat, I'm not confident in my ability to always get his hands clean enough afterwards) just saw that knife and wondered if it'd be useful.


----------



## Spirit Dancer (Dec 11, 2006)

I have seen the pc knife and it is blunter then a butter knife. It would be very safe for a 2 year old. However my 2 year old uses a butter knife and that works well.


----------

